# snowblower for UTV / Rhino



## plcgotlawn? (Nov 28, 2008)

has anyone used a snowblower attachment for a UTV? looking at buying one here for a complex that doesnt give much room for pushing snow...


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Not on a UTV, but I have a 48" Kimpex on my Honda Rincon. It works good, even in the wet/heavy snow we get. Takes a little longer in the heavy stuff though. I got spoiled to plowing last winter helping my neighbor so I bought a plow for the truck and I'm selling the blower.


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey 06SIERRA how much are you going to sell your blower for?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm asking $1700.


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

OK, thanks for the reply. I guess I didn't look to see where you're located at. Maine would be a long haul for me. The price you're asking isn't a bad price but after the drive it wouldn't be quite so nice.


----------

